# Construcción de un Freezer pequeño



## DJ DRACO (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, estuve buscando en este y otros foros sobre la construccion de un freezer pequeño, casero, para enfriar rapida y eficientemente bebidas ante la necesidad de hacer una fiesta

la idea surge a partir de que tengo una bocha de heladera grande (de esas viejas) y funciona muy bien.

Mi proyecto es conseguir caños de aluminio, un gabinete, y bueno.

la idea es hacer el evaporador, el radiador, y todo eso, pero no conozco la forma mas eficaz para construirlo...por eso pido su ayuda, si alguien tiene un post, o un PDF para pasarme...

gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

O sea que quieres reconvertir la vieja heladera en algo mas pequeño ?. Debieras consultar con un taller de reparacion de refrigeradores para hacer el cambio y ajuste de las partes. Salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2010)

La forma más eficaz es la misma que tenía antes, lo que puedes intentar es acomodar las cosas para que te ocupen menos lugar, por ejemplo la serpentina del condensador plegarla para que ocupe la mitad de la superficie.
Ahora que si quieres algo muy compacto consíguete una o unas celdas "Peltier", que no llega a enfriar tanto, pero son extremadamente compactas.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 20, 2010)

Un peltier enfriando directamente la lata/botella.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ....
> la idea es hacer el evaporador, el radiador, y todo eso, pero no conozco la forma mas eficaz para construirlo...


Busca reciclarlos de heladeras o aires acondicionados viejos (o comprarlos). Hacer el radiador en forma artesanal lo veo dificil.

Si queres enfriar rapido botellas tenes que poner dentro un ventilador, y si lo queres mas rapido tiene ser un recipiente lleno de agua con anticongelante+agitador (como las choperas).


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 21, 2010)

si, ya se que para enfriar muy rapidamente la forma mas quimica es con hielo, agua, sal y alcohol...pero la cosa es la siguiente:

1) tengo un motor de heladera, solo el motor
2) debo comprar o conseguirme la serpentina y radiador
3) debo comprar o conseguirme el gabinete

pero lo que no sabia a ciencia cierta es como colocar los componentes para que el aparato funcione...por ende lo que yo creo es lo siguiente:

dentro del gabinete coloco la serpentina que lleva el gas a alta presion (frio) para absorber el calor dentro del gabinete...luego el radiador por fuera para eliminar ese calor en el ambiente, y obviamente la bocha presurizando el gas constantemente para mantenerlo frio...

seguire buscando info..

gracias y saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> si, ya se que para enfriar muy rapidamente la forma mas quimica es con hielo, agua, sal y alcohol...pero la cosa es la siguiente:


No me refiero a eso. Me refiero a que la serpentina y las botellas debe estar sumergida en un liquido en agitacion --> mejor transferencia termica imposible.



> 1) tengo un motor de heladera, solo el motor
> 2) debo comprar o conseguirme la serpentina y radiador
> 3) debo comprar o conseguirme el gabinete


 Eso depende de puedas conseguirlos con las dimensiones apropiadas.



> pero lo que no sabia a ciencia cierta es como colocar los componentes para que el aparato funcione...por ende lo que yo creo es lo siguiente:
> 
> dentro del gabinete coloco la serpentina que lleva el gas a alta presion (frio) para absorber el calor dentro del gabinete...luego el radiador por fuera para eliminar ese calor en el ambiente, y obviamente la bocha presurizando el gas constantemente para mantenerlo frio...


No es asi. En la serpentina el gas se expande y en el radiador (==condensador) se comprime.
Entre uno y otro tenes un filtro de silicagel para que no se te forme hielo por la poca humedad que puede quedar mas una valvula de expansion que no es mas que un agujerito "calibrado".

De cualquier forma, vas a necesitar una mano de un tecnico en refrigeracion porque vas a necesitar soplete para soldar los caños y una bomba de vacio para ponerle gas, ademas del gas .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 21, 2010)

obviamente todo eso lo se...se muy bien como funciona el compresor, evaporador, condensador, y vuelta al principio...

solo no tenia mucha idea de como conectar la bomba a la serpentina, la serpentina al radiador, y el radiador a la bomba...porque la bomba tiene muchos cañitos...

cañitos:

1 - es cortito y cerrado (ingreso de gas debe ser)
1 - chupa fuertemente el aire que lo rodea
1 - impulsa fuertemente un chorro de aire
2 - no hacen nada...ni chupan ni expulsan

mi idea es la siguiente:

Desde el caño que expulsa voy a la serpentina (evaporador) de la salida de la serpentina voy al radiador (condensador) y de la salida del radiador vuelvo a la bomba compresora...

que les parece??


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> mi idea es la siguiente:
> Desde el caño que expulsa voy a la serpentina (evaporador) de la salida de la serpentina voy al radiador (condensador) y de la salida del radiador vuelvo a la bomba compresora...
> que les parece??


De la salida del compresor tenes que ir al condensador, de ahi al filtro de silicagel,de ahi a la valvua de expansion , recien de ahi a la serpentina y de ahi al ingreso del compresor.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 21, 2010)

pero por qué pasar primero por el radiador, cuando desde el compresor el gas ya sale con presion y frio, dispuesto a absorver el calor del gabinete??

y ese filtro de gel de silicio donde lo consigo?? donde lo coloco??


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2010)

Imagen copypaste de:
http://personal5.iddeo.es/extrem/curso.htm


----------



## DanielU (Ene 21, 2010)

Pensaste en el gas que vas a usar? 
Un poco de informacion para leer. Habia mas informacion genial acerca de los gases, pero se borraron...
http://www.overclockear.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1871
http://www.overclockear.com/foro/showthread.php?t=2539
http://www.overclockear.com/foro/showthread.php?t=2042
http://www.overclockear.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1085
http://www.overclockear.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1550

La otra seria que hagas un recipiente en el que coloques hielo seco y acetona. Y bueno, con eso enfries las bebidas.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 22, 2010)

La tecnologia de refrigeracion ya esta bastante madurita... y el esquema de Eduardo es aplicable desde el refrigerador domestico a los chiller de refrigeracion industrial. Salu2.


----------

